# Show us your Crossings



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Just picked up this crossing. No working lights though


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Did a little work on it. I hate black plastic.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It doesn't come with lights?
Or are they broken?

Put some LED's in them.


----------



## StarterTycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks good, like the aged look you put on it, seems just right. Airbrushing?


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> It doesn't come with lights?
> Or are they broken?
> 
> Put some LED's in them.


Not broken. Just no lights. Putting lights in there seems like an exercise in frustration.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

StarterTycoon said:


> Looks good, like the aged look you put on it, seems just right. Airbrushing?


I use acrylic and powder for pretty much everything.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Not broken. Just no lights. Putting lights in there seems like an exercise in frustration.


Not for the T man he would fix them up with lights.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarterTycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

wow not airbrush huh.. looks pretty good.. I haven't even bought my first item yet (no train, or building) I'm patiently waiting


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

That's the Bachmann one, right? When I was a kid, my cousin had one on his layout and we couldnt use his little steam engine over it or it'd hi-center and get stuck. That and the longer cars would hit that pressure plate weird and the gates would flip up n down as the cars went by. Actually kinda fun to watch.

I bet you could wire that up with lights pretty easily. Just drill/install some small LED's through the y-arms, snake the wires down the back of the signal post between the arms, then through a small drilled hole in the base. If I remember correctly, the side of the signal post facing towards the crossing should be clear of the arm mechanism. I think..........it's been awhile since I've had one torn apart.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> That's the Bachmann one, right? When I was a kid, my cousin had one on his layout and we couldnt use his little steam engine over it or it'd hi-center and get stuck. That and the longer cars would hit that pressure plate weird and the gates would flip up n down as the cars went by. Actually kinda fun to watch.
> 
> I bet you could wire that up with lights pretty easily. Just drill/install some small LED's through the y-arms, snake the wires down the back of the signal post between the arms, then through a small drilled hole in the base. If I remember correctly, the side of the signal post facing towards the crossing should be clear of the arm mechanism. I think..........it's been awhile since I've had one torn apart.


It is the Bachmann crossing. I really hope I don't end up with the hanging up you speak of. There is room for wiring. Even if I did install lights. How could I get them to flash?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Your's doesnt look as bowed up inthe middle as his, maybe Bachmann fixed the problem over the years. I think the problem with the little steamer was that it didnt have enough weight to push down the pressure plate and keep enough traction on the wheels.

As for the flashing lights, I'm not sure off the top of my head how to do it. I know it can be done with some simple parts. I'll dig around on a few other site I visit regulary and see if I cant find a wiring diagram. I'm pretty sure you can buy prebuilt boards that will do the same thing, but I doubt they'll fit under the crossing. 

I'll see what I can come up with and post up, assuming someone doesnt beat me to it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> It is the Bachmann crossing. I really hope I don't end up with the hanging up you speak of. There is room for wiring. Even if I did install lights. How could I get them to flash?


T man will tell you how to make them blink.

T?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like the Bandit is getting away! :thumbsup:

How is that held in place Shay?


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

shaygetz said:


>


You make me smile Shay


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Boston&Maine said:


> Looks like the Bandit is getting away! :thumbsup:
> 
> How is that held in place Shay?


If you look at the front wheel, you'll see the very tip of the brass wire I used to hold it up...:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> You make me smile Shay


Can't never take this hobby too seriously...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Somewhere up above, Jackie Gleason is either smiling, or really pissed off right about now!

Great stuff, Shay ... great stuff!

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

This is as far as I am taking it for now. I will put some turf and shrubs over the green plastic later.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I make my own using flasher circuits and scrap box signals...


----------



## beavis (Dec 3, 2010)

OK Shaygetz, that is by far the coolest scene I've ever saw on a layout.
I like your style!!:thumbsup::appl:


----------

